# LANZAROTE-Fresh start



## Sandie1971 (Oct 1, 2012)

Hi all, I am new to this forum and would like a little help and guidance please. I am looking to emigrate to either Lanzarote or Fuertevnetura within next 2-3 months. I currently have my house on the UK market and am confident it will go quite fast. 
I am looking to buy a 3+ bed house ideally on Lanzarote, but I am also buying (2-3) apartments out there which I intend to rent out to live off etc. All of which I will own outright. (zero mortgage.)
I am looking for advice on how easy it is to socialise and go out and meet new people on either or both islands as I am a single mum with 9 year old child. I have heard of some expat meets etc and am coming over in few weeks to come and view property.So I would be interested in meeting others in similar situation over there. 
Any recommendations on schools too please- I shall be sending mychild to an expat school and I believe fees are around £4000 pa is this correct?
Also can anyone advise any cheap accomodation for when I first move over until I can move into my new home.
Are there others on here that rent a couple of apartments who's brains I can pick regarding details-advertising etc.
Well thanks in advance folks and I cannot wait to leave this rainy climate behind and for my son and I to start living again.
Sandie x


----------

